# Windshield Replacement OEM noticed noise increase



## nicboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Just had my 530e 18 windshield replaced at a local Auto glass company, used the OEM glass but after installation I found the noise level increase quite a lot. It could be me been sensitive but it could be the installer didn't do it correctly that caused the issue. Anyone notice that after windshield replacement, your car noise raised a lot? I heard someone says the technician needs to also apply a sound insulation foam to reduce the noise, but I bet most shops won't even consider that.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW requires precise placement of the windshield just to prevent wind noise. TIS may have a Non-Electric Diagnosis for your model and noise.


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Me thinks the former. Never heard of a noise deadening foam. Anyway, even BMW won't guarantee their work against noise. Leaks, yes; noise, no.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

To OP, did the shop reuse the molding clips and spacers from the original WS? 

Mine was replaced at CCRC, and the BMW tech said those small parts made a huge difference on the installation and subsequent wind noise(my replacement WS actually is quieter than factory one!)


----------



## nicboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW requires precise placement of the windshield just to prevent wind noise. TIS may have a Non-Electric Diagnosis for your model and noise.
> View attachment 1021643


Are you saying that since most shop don't have this tool, so the placement can be misaligned which can cause the sound noise? So how this can be checked and fixed?


----------



## nicboy (Mar 6, 2010)

NytWolf said:


> Me thinks the former. Never heard of a noise deadening foam. Anyway, even BMW won't guarantee their work against noise. Leaks, yes; noise, no.






 please watch this video and you can clearly see the foam being reapplied.

Also there is a part
*Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - BMW (51-48-7-458-549)*
Genuine BMW Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - Part Number 51-48-7-458-549


----------



## nicboy (Mar 6, 2010)

namelessman said:


> To OP, did the shop reuse the molding clips and spacers from the original WS?
> 
> Mine was replaced at CCRC, and the BMW tech said those small parts made a huge difference on the installation and subsequent wind noise(my replacement WS actually is quieter than factory one!)


What you mean by original molding clips and spacers from the original WS, I didn't watch how they installed but assume they should use the original parts from the car.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

nicboy said:


> What you mean by original molding clips and spacers from the original WS, I didn't watch how they installed but assume they should use the original parts from the car.


My CCRC repair ordered barn new spacers(bump stop) and molding clips for my WS(parts# listed on repair invoice). 

Most glass shops reuse the existing ones, and if those are worn/missing, the WS won't sit correctly on the frame, and will cause wind noise problems.

Also OEM vs OE(BMW genuine, with BMW logo) can be another concern too especially for WS/glass due to fit and finish issues(been there done that).


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

To OP, this is in fact a rear cowl/dash sound insulation apron too(my shop got a new one for me too), do check if that piece is installed correctly for your job.

And a good shop(e.g. CCRC) does warranty against noise issues, so check your paperwork and discuss with shop.


----------



## nicboy (Mar 6, 2010)

namelessman said:


> To OP, this is in fact a rear cowl/dash sound insulation apron too(my shop got a new one for me too), do check if that piece is installed correctly for your job.
> 
> And a good shop(e.g. CCRC) does warranty against noise issues, so check your paperwork and discuss with shop.


Do you know where to get those "rear cowl/dash sound insulation apron"? I don't think regular glass shop carrying those nor other car brands have that part on the windshield.


----------



## jeff661 (Sep 22, 2017)

on my invoice for windshield replacement at the dealer for my 2018 530e is part 51-48-7-458-551 Dashboard Sound Insulation. Dealer charged $105 for this which seems like double what I could have bought it for online. 51487458551 - BMW Dashboard sound insulation. L=1435mm | BMW Northwest, Tacoma WA


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

nicboy said:


> Do you know where to get those "rear cowl/dash sound insulation apron"? I don't think regular glass shop carrying those nor other car brands have that part on the windshield.


Check this out, item#1 shows the list of part#'s for WS replacement per option codes for 2018 G30 530e with B46 engine.

Do crosscheck these part#'s with your VIN to confirm.

The dash sound insulation on this page is 51487458551, which is available forom getbmwparts.com for $53 plus shipping.






RealOEM.com - Online BMW Parts Catalog


BMW parts 5' G30 530e Glazing



www.realoem.com


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

nicboy said:


> Also there is a part
> *Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - BMW (51-48-7-458-549)*
> Genuine BMW Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - Part Number 51-48-7-458-549


Yes *51-48-7-458-549 *looks like the updated part# for your car. It looks like the insulation needs to be applied before the WS is installed.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

nicboy said:


> Are you saying that since most shop don't have this tool, so the placement can be misaligned which can cause the sound noise? So how this can be checked and fixed?


Uh, yes.

This is actually a VERY common mistake with hack-a-glass Windshield Co. Even back to the E39 days, you need to set that glass at a specific distance below the upper lip of the roofline to avoid turbulence (or maybe to 'control' the turbulence?)

How do you 'check' it? USE THE TOOL IN THE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean there is the picture, there is the tool, there are the measurements. Not that hard.....

So- and I think this is your question.... the company that DID the work isnt gonna help, why should they? They have to cut out the glass, hope they dont break it...hope the cleanign doesnt damage/scratch it...but new parts and trim... reinstall. All on their dime. $200 loss. Or more if they F it up. no, they will likely claim its fine..or they did it..or it isnt the glass or whatever.

Your leverage likely exists with your insurance company... if you used it, and of coruse depends on policy and state. But many polices will include a warranty on insurance repairs. So... go to a different glass shop, ask them if it was done right. Bring a print out of the BMW spec. Ask them to give you an estimate to fix, tell them "I need that for my insurace comany, they want to knwo whats wrong and what it takes to fix"

And if you do let anyone touch it, take DETAILED pictures of every inch of the inside and outside, before they touch it. Just in case

Report back


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

nicboy said:


> Are you saying that _since most shop don't have this tool, so the placement can be misaligned which can cause the sound noise?_ So how this can be checked and fixed?


Do pay attention to your video of post#6, from 4:20("it looks like an eighth") to 5:30.

In summary, the alignment depends on the OE(BMW genuine) glass sitting on OE bump stops and OE moldings and clips to set the right depths and heights.

That specific tool shown in post#2 is for _checking measurement a) and b) *after *installation._

For my CCRC WS job, the a) and b) measurements are 5mm and 3mm all across the WS(it can be 4.9mm/3.1mm, as my visual measurement precision is 0.25mm ).


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

To OP, is the shop used an insurance direct shop/Safelite?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

ard said:


> Uh, yes.
> the company that DID the work isnt gonna help, why should they? They have to cut out the glass, hope they dont break it...hope the cleanign doesnt damage/scratch it...but new parts and trim... reinstall. A


BMW TIS has extensive removal instructions procedure and with a special tool.

Does anyone wonder why BMW - always pinching profit pennies tighter - wastes all this money on special tools and instructions?

BMW G30 530e iPerformance Sedan / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 51 Body equipment / 51 31 Front and rear window /
*51 31 ...Remove windscreen with "Roll Out 2000"*









Special tools required:

2 150 267 










"Roll Out 2000" has been replaced by the "Spider" removal system."Roll Out 2000" may still be used. The "Spider" removal system is recommended for removing window glass.


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

nicboy said:


> please watch this video and you can clearly see the foam being reapplied.
> 
> Also there is a part
> *Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - BMW (51-48-7-458-549)*
> Genuine BMW Sound Insulation Windshield 514810 - Part Number 51-48-7-458-549


Ahh, interesting. I assumed OP had wind noise issues. And I imagined the foam to be a spray-in foam, for some reason. Didn't occur to me they used a foam insulation strip for engine noise.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

This is an interesting video of using Spider, which is used in auto glass shops(including CCRCs, dealers, mobile guys).

It appears the tool can save shop time without running a cutter blind into the groove and risking metal scratches(that can rust sight unseen).


----------



## Annolago (Jan 17, 2018)

This may be a dumb question but are you sure that they used the same part number as the original one? I ask as there are a thicker version of the standard window. Not talking about bulletproof but a quieter version. I have it in my 550k and it does make a big difference..


----------

